# una enseñanza cabrona



## Ludivine

Hola!

Me cuesta encontrar algo para "cabrona" en este contexto:

¿Que le debes a la revolución?
 - Una enseñanza cabrona : aprendí a perder.

¿Que opináis?

Ludi


----------



## Lezert

"Une leçon à la con" , mais c'est peut-être trop faible, non?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

Quizá haya que definir primero qué entiende el autor por _cabrona_ en esta frase. Yo lo entiendo como: traídora; perversa; corrompida (traitre, perverse, corrompue...) y a partir de allí buscar una palabra única que dé la fuerza que tiene _cabrona_ en español. Pero ahora no se me ocurre nada.

"Une leçon à la con" me parece que efectivamente es un poco débil (sin fuerza) y sobre todo se puede entender sencillamente como: _sin sentido_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Lezert

une leçon pourrie? de merde?
il ya bien "scélérate", mais ce n'est pas le même registre que "cabrona"


----------



## cassan

Hola, Salut,

En México, esa palabra es muy usada, casi como un comodín y puede tomar muchos significados tanto en sentido negativo como positivo. Pero en ambos casos es muy enfática.

Por ejemplo:

-¡ Que cabrón eres ! puede significar ¡Qué bueno eres en lo que haces! o bien ¡Eres un desgraciado!

Es una palabra muy familiar y el significado lo da el contexto y el tono de la voz (claro cuando es hablado). Me faltaría contexto para saber la intención del autor. Pero a primera vista esa expresión me parece más orientada hacia un sentido positivo. Yo la interpretaría como: 

una enseñanza muy valiosa que se vió forzado a aprender bajo circunstancias muy difíciles !!

Saludos,


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Cassan*, estoy de acuerdo contigo de que el uso de la palabra _cabrón_ -o _cabrona_- puede tener distinta resonancia según el contexto en el que se emplee. La expansión de su uso, en efecto, le ha hecho perder parte de su fuerza original e incluso parte de su vulgaridad. En lo que no estoy de acuerdo contigo es en otorgarle, en la frase que propone *Ludivine*, una afectación _positiva_. El autor de la afirmación dice que la enseñanza fue cabrona porque le enseñó a perder. En eso no hay nada positivo.
No obstante, y pese a que van en ese sentido, las propuestas de *Cintia&Martine* me parecen demasiado fuertes porque se pasan de ilustración. Son demasiado cultas para el caso. 
A mi entender, *Ludivine, *la palabra que necesitas es una palabra menos ilustrada, más argotizada y no necesariamente vulgar. 

Por eso, yo diría:

*- Qu'est-ce que tu dois à la révolution?  *
*- Une vache de leçon: j'appris à perdre.*

También se podría decir:
*- Une méchante leçon*

Saludos


----------



## Ludivine

Hola! Bonjour!

También había pensado en "une leçon vache". Lo que dice Cassan es interesante, había pensado en este sentido pero es verdad que aquí me parece que el autor no emplea "cabrona" con un sentido posítivo. Os pongo más contexto.

"A la Revolución en la que creí, crecí, le debo mucho. Le debo mis amigos, vivos o muertos, le debo un saco de ilusiones, como collares de fantasía, pero también una enseñanza cabrona : aprendí a perder."

A ver lo que opinan!  

Muchas gracias a todos y hasta ahorita.


----------



## kyoku

hola,

Por el momento el problema que veo es que es muy dificil en francés juntar "leçon" con un adjetivo fuerte o insultante. (aunque leçon à la con esta  mu bien)

así que por el momento propondría algo mas genérico: 
 et aussi une belle saloperie/couillonade/foutaise: j'ai appris à perdre.

no usaría el "passé simple" puesto que parece ser un dialogo.

ciao.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Visto ahora en su contexto completo, podríamos perfectamente decir en español: _"...pero también una enseñanza *muy dura*"_, porque, sin duda, eso es lo que quiere decir *"cabrona" *en este caso. Por lo tanto, creo que *"une vache de leçon"* (incluso _"une méchante leçon"_) sigue siendo perfectamente valedero ya que, en francés y en ese contexto, este giro expresa bien la dureza de la lección.
Que el autor no emplea la palabra "cabrona" en un sentido positivo es evidente ya que, a lo que la revolución le aportó (amigos e ilusiones), contrapone, utilizando la conjunción *"pero *también*..."*, haber aprendido a perder.
Saludos


----------



## Ludivine

Gracias Victor!  

Hasta Luego!


----------



## kyoku

à mon humble avis "une vache de leçon" ne se dit pas en France, même "une vache leçon" "sonne" bizarre.

"une mauvaise leçon" ou "une sacrée leçon" serait mieux


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Kyoku*, je reconnais que lorsqu'on entend une expression un peu... folklorique pour la première fois, cela doit "sonner" bizarre. Peut-être un peu démodé, le mot "*vache*" s'est souvent employé en substitution d'une série d'adjectifs qualificatifs tels que "terrible", "dur", "mauvais", "méchant", "moche", "sévère", etc. Et, crois-moi, c'est bien en France qu'est né cet usage (l'adverbe "*vachement*" -très populaire aussi- a également été inventé en France).



> Comme adjectif antéposé, _vache _*intensifie le substantif*. «Une vache bagarre. Coincés qu'on s'est trouvés alors, entre les battants de la porte (...) ça nous foutait une vache terreur» (*Céline, Mort à crédit*, cité par le TLF). Par antiphrase, il signifie également _super_.


 
Pour en savoir plus sur le mot "vache": http://www.cornelsen.de/teachweb/1.c.42881.de?parentID=1.c.134739.de

Salut!


----------



## cassan

Hola, bonjour



> Visto ahora en su contexto completo, podríamos perfectamente decir en español: _"...pero también una enseñanza *muy dura*"_, porque, sin duda, eso es lo que quiere decir *"cabrona" *en este caso.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo Victor, ya con todo el contexto no cabe la menor duda, la interpretación perfecta sería:

_una enseñanza muy dura_

Saludos


----------



## kyoku

Victor, en étant français j'ai entendu le mot vache à toutes les sauces, de même que son adverbe vachement, "une vache de leçon" ne me dit rien, et une vache leçon me fait mieux comprendre l'idée bien que je ne l'ai jamais entendue. Ceci dit il se peut que ailleur en France cette expression soit plus utilisée. 

bye


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonne nuit, bonsoir

Para empezar que conste que en mi primera respuesta no proponía nada:


> Pero ahora no se me ocurre nada.


 

Estoy de acuerdo con Kyoku "une vache leçon" n´est pas courant et je propose: "une vacherie de leçon" o "une leçon moche".
Más fuerte, quizá demasiado:_ une leçon dégueulasse_.

Vuestras opiniones por favor
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Estoy de acuerdo con Kyoku "une vache leçon" n´est pas courant...


_Dixit *Martine*_

Désolé de devoir me référer à mon antérieur post où je citai *Céline*: _"une vache bagarre", "une vache terreur"._ 

Du point de vue rhétorique, quelqu'un saurait-il me dire pourquoi on peut qualifier de _vache_ "*une bagarre*" et "*une* *terreur*" et non pas "*une* *leçon*"? 
Est-ce courant "une vache bagarre"?
Est-ce courant "une vache terreur"?
Qu'est-ce "*courant*"?

Tout comme "_mauvaise_" ou "_sacrée_" et tout comme "_moche_" ou "_dégueulasse_", "_vache_" est un adjectif qualificatif applicable à n'importe quel subjonctif. 

Encore une question: pourquoi peut-on dire "_une drôle d'idée_" et non pas "_une_ _vache de leçon_"?

Salutations


----------



## kyoku

Que Céline l'ait employé il y a plus de 70 ans, et même si grammaticalement l'usage est correct Adjectif+substantif, certaines formes ne s'emploient pas dans la langue parlée, même écrite. Elles n'ont pas eu de "succès".
J'ai moi-même cerché sur google cette expression, et ces deux mots ( vache leçon) ne sont jamais associés dans les 100 premiers links qui apparaissent. Suffisant à mon avis.

Moi je ne défends rien et si ton expression était employée en France je dirai bravo, mais cela n'est pas cas, ou du moins je ne l'ai jamais entendue, ceci dit, d'autres avis de français nous résoudraient ce problème.

bye


----------



## chics

cassan said:
			
		

> Hola, Salut,
> 
> En México, esa palabra es muy usada, casi como un comodín y puede tomar muchos significados tanto en sentido negativo como positivo. Pero en ambos casos es muy enfática.


 
En españa igual! Y lo mismo pasa con *puñetera*.​


----------



## Ludivine

Bonjour!

Je ne sais pas ce que vous en penserez mais j'ai opté pour "une dure leçon".

Bises à tous!

ludi   (mais "sacrée" me plaît bien!!)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Victor a cité cet adjectif dans un de ses posts. Pourquoi pas aussi "une drôle de leçon" ? (pas dans le sens rigolo, évidemment...)

Edit : pour aller dans le sens de Victor "une vache de qqchose" est encore utilisée et est fort compréhensible par tous. Ma mère par exemple, le dit toujours. Mais il y a aussi un phénomène de "mode" dans les expressions qui ne passent pas toujours toutes les générations.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Ludivine*, "_une dure leçon_" est une très bonne option quoique je préfèrerai "une sacrée leçon". 
J’en profite pour te demander de m’excuser si j’ai involontairement rallongé ton thread. Certaines requêtes, comme les tiennes, animent à la discussion et à l’enrichissement. Je crois avoir compris que l’intérêt d’un forum, à part d’essayer d’obtenir de l’aide et d’aider, est surtout d’apprendre. Nous retrouvons des mots que nous avions oubliés, nous en apprenons de nouveaux, nous rafraîchissons notre grammaire, nous faisons des recherches et des échanges… En somme, c’est une expérience très profitable.

En ce qui concerne le rejet général de l’expression *« une vache de leçon »* que je proposai, je dois féliciter *Kyoku* pour sa persévérance, son courage et son honnêteté car, en effet, il défendait ce dont il était convaincu (tout comme moi, d’ailleurs). Je le félicite aussi pour ne pas avoir perdu le ton _fair play_ qu’il a en tout moment montré.

 
Finalement, afin d'enrichir mon argumentation sur la défense que j'ai faite de ma proposition, dans un deuxième post je rapporte une série de _links_ contenant l’expression *« une vache de… ».*

Ce fut un vrai plaisir que de partager avec vous tous ce mois de juillet.
Salutations


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tous ces links, écrits tous en français il y a moins de 70 ans...,  ont été obtenus à travers de google avec qui je me suis bagarré pendant des heures ce week-end. Il suffira de cliquer sur eux pour en vérifier l’authenticité. Tout le monde accordera avec moi que l’argument facile, puéril même, de dire qu’« une vache de leçon » n’est pas entre ces expressions, pourrait être cocasse.
 
Une vache de mise en pratique quotidienne Une vache de télé Une vache de caractère Une vache de publicité Une vache de perte Cette vache de guerre Cette vache de propriétaire Une vache de fête La vache de charade Une vache de belle bagnole Une vache de beau bouquin Une vache de rouste Un vache problème Une vache de moto Une vache de bonne idée (1) Une vache de bonne idée (2)   Une vache de bonne idée (3)   Une vache de bonne idée (4)   Une vache de bonne idée (5)   Une vache de secours Une vache de bonne nouvelle Une vache de sciatique Une vache de con Une vache de note d’électricité Une vache de… : marque l’admiration Une vache de touche d’exotisme Une vache de paire Ça fait une vache de différence dans les tournants Une vache de grosse saloperie J’ai eu une vache de chance Avoir une vache de bonne mémoire C’est une vache de bonne question Une vache de surprise
Une vache de punition Une vache de flemme Une vache de vie
 
 Salutations


----------



## ed-hipo

je vous trouve un peu vache en general !


----------



## kyoku

hola, 

nadie tiene la verdad, y menos con lo que nos ocupa, que abarca todo el campo linguistico de dos idiomas, quiero decir la traducción.
Soy nuevo aqui y no quisiera herir sensibilidades, por eso empleo un tono cauto, De paso vuelvo a saludar el conjunto de este foro que descubrí la semana pasada y me parece de un grán interés, tanto personal como general. Me llamo gilles, soy un francés de 35 años afincado en zaragoza desde hace 15 años.
En otros post, he visto grandes explicaciones de victor, por lo que lo felicito, no todos los días una persona dedica su tiempo particular en ayudar a los demas, pero me ha parecido que en este tema de "vacas" la propuesta de Victor no se acoplaba a MI realidad, nada mas.

para acabar, poniendo une vache de leçon en el google, salen 451 000 links...Victor los has mirado todos para convencerte de que esta expresión existe?...
Chapeau! Ceci dit chez moi (à Montpellier) je ne l'ai jamais entendu, ni au ciné, ni dans les bouquins que je lis ou que j'ai lu, ni à la télé, voilà pourquoi je disais que pour moi ça ne collait pas.

un saludo a todos


----------



## ed-hipo

un petit point à rappeler il me semble par rapport à ce qu'est la traduction : 
pour "bien" traduire il faut être fidèle au texte et refleter son ambiance (temps, époque, lieu, style, genre...)
c'est à dire que la subjectivité du traducteur ne doit pas se laisser voir dans sa traduction, elle est incontournable parce que nous ne sommes pas des machines mais il ne faut jamais oublier que l'on parle au nom de l'auteur et non à sa place.
Qu'une chose puisse se dire dans un pays donné, employée par une "génération" en particulier, peu importe, ce qu'il faut c'est sentir dans quel monde vit le personnage que l'on veut traduire. On a trop tendance à penser que notre propre expérience est gage de confiance et prévaut sur tout le reste. En réalité dans la traduction ce sont les autres qui ont le beau rôle et nous ne sommes que leurs esclaves.
si le personnage qui parle vit en 1950 il faut qu'on traduise pour que les gens comprennent qu'il vit en 1950, si le personnage est un adolescent de 2006 il faut qu'on comprenne qu'il s'agit d'un adolescent de 2006...
Tant mieux s'il y a 30 façons différentes de traduire un même enoncé, le tout c'est de savoir choisir la bonne pour rester proche du texte. C'est pour ça qu'on parle souvent de contexte. Ca ne tient pas seulement aux phrases qui entourent celle que l'on veut traduire mais aussi au genre littéraire, à l'époque et au lieu où ça a été écrit.
il faut enfin penser au lecteur. Je peux traduire pour un français mais je vais rapidement trouver mes limites si je veux traduire à un habitant du Québec ou de la Suisse. Même si les règles de grammaire sont plus que proches, le vocabulaire peut lui être différent et je n'ai pas le droit d'imposer mon vocabulaire à tout un ensemble de francophones. Il en va de même pour les hispanophones. 
Bref le rôle du traducteur est un éternel consensus et l'intelligence en est sa garantie
amicalement


----------



## Ludivine

Ouille! 

Bonsoir, buenas noches!

En ce qui me concerne, je souhaite personnellement remercier Victor, qui en effet nous aide bien dans nos difficultés de traduction quotidiennes!
Je vais finir par me décider entre "dure ou sacrée", je laisse mûrir un peu!  J'ai toujours du mal à faire un choix!

Pour finir, je dois dire que je suis dans ma dernière année d'études en Belgique et je suis française. Lorsque les profs me demandent de dire si tel ou tel terme est français, il n'y a rien de pire pour m'agacer...Comme si j'avais la clef de tous les mystères de la langue parce que je suis native!!
C'est ensemble que nous trouvons des solutions, et moi ce qui me plaît dans ce forum, c'est que les idées prennent forme grâce à la contribution d'un ensemble de personnes!

Merci à tous pour votre aide! @ bientôt!

Ludi.


----------

